# беда с Openoffice 1.1 prelink

## tom-cat

Подскажите, плиз как собрать "prelink friendly" openoffice 1.1.0?

При попытке напустить prelink на openoffice он вываливается, жалуясь на non PIC library /opt/Openoffice.../libvcl645li.so

Ситуация повторяется при сборке как с -fpic, так и -fPIC, так и без pic. :Sad: 

----------

